# Real Men of Genius



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/24377/

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/31387/

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/31389/


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I like those


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Those are great. My son and his gf were sitting behind me at his computer, and he turned off whatever he was playing so they could hear them. :lol:


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Hot Dog one was the best 

Here's a whole page of radio spots: http://www.ksilebo.com/realamerican/

LMAO I wonder if this is where vaVaVoom came from  http://www.ksilebo.com/realamerican/Bud Light - Real Men of Genius - Mr. Push Up Bra Inventor.mp3


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

My wife would say that the first one, Mr. Silent Killer Gass Passer, was a biography of me.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

cdru said:


> My wife would say that the first one, Mr. Silent Killer Gass Passer, was a biography of me.


AWESOME!!!!

Anyone have a link to the new one - the suncreen one?


----------

